# UCL picks



## collectivepicks.com (Oct 18, 2016)

For today we can provide you the following picks:

Sporting Lisbon - Bor. Dortmund -> Both teams to score
FC Brugge - FC Porto -> Away side to win
Lyon - Juventus -> Away side to win

Good Luck and do your research!


----------

